# Dog Room For My Girls



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a picture of the "type" of room that I want to do.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That's so pretty!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow. you'll enjoy decorating that for sure. It's nice to have a nice organized room just for the pups.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Can I come live at your house? I have white hair, do a passable bark!! LOL


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh how cute!! I'm with Barb - I have white hair too and I can comb it myself and do my own nails to boot!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ditto ...I'm gonna stop dyeing my hair == I'm REALLY WHITE 

That ROOM IS FABULOUS! I would want to live in that room all day long! I love the Pink/HOT Pink with WHITE pairing! Very sweet and feminine!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pretty cool. My dog room is mainly to store all their "stuff" :blush::blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:innocent:Lynn will you adopt me:innocent: I promise I will be a good girlB)

oh my gosh I love the room


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is too cute. Will they sleep in there? Rylee has to be in the same room and often on the bed. She would not be happy if I put her in a room by herself.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

oh Wow, that is beautiful. Love the princess bed.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So princess like! Quite fitting I think


----------

